# Cougar sightings in Sumpter Township



## Overdew

*Cougar Sightings Put Residents On Alert*

*Police, DNR Search Area*


POSTED: 8:13 am EDT April 17, 2006

Possible cougar sightings have put police and residents in Sumpter Township on alert. 
Sumpter Township police said they have been flooded with calls from residents saying they spotted a large cat in the area of Rawsonville and Willow roads, near Bessie Hoffman Elementary School, Local 4 reported. 
Police and Department of Natural Resources officials have searched the surrounding area. Droppings found in nearby woods were going to be taken to a lab for testing, Local 4 learned. 
Police warn anyone who sees the animal to stay away and not approach it. Instead, call the police department. 
From Clickondetroit.com


----------



## CaseBones

Sorry to resurrect such an old post, but had to search this site to see if this has been posted already. It seems the large cat in Sumpter is back at it again. I find it intriguing this has happened before...
https://local.nixle.com/alert/5826092/


----------



## the roofer

CaseBones said:


> Sorry to resurrect such an old post, but had to search this site to see if this has been posted already. It seems the large cat in Sumpter is back at it again. I find it intriguing this has happened before...
> https://local.nixle.com/alert/5826092/


My neighbor told me 2 days ago that a lion was chasing his sheep..he shot at it right before light..I told him to stay off the devils lettuce...swear to god on my dogs life.


----------



## the roofer

That's the woods I deer hunt in also and heard couple weird screams one night also..


----------



## pryorhunt

the roofer said:


> That's the woods I deer hunt in also and heard couple weird screams one night also..[/QUOTE
> Had to be Big Foot!


----------



## rambo

I had a large one run in front of me on US 23 in Sylvania 5 years ago.


----------



## Liver and Onions

rambo said:


> I had a large one run in front of me on US 23 in Sylvania 5 years ago.


Sylvania Ohio ?

I had to Google Sumpter Twp. Wayne Co. not to far SW of Metro airport.

L & O


----------



## rambo

Liver and Onions said:


> Sylvania Ohio ?
> 
> I had to Google Sumpter Twp. Wayne Co. not to far SW of Metro airport.
> 
> L & O


yes in ohio.


----------



## Silver Panner

This is interesting. I always check this field for deer or turkey when I drive home. I could have sworn I saw one run across the field a couple years ago. Wrote it off as it must have been a dog or something. 

https://goo.gl/maps/TEmn5YNJySK2


----------



## Liver and Onions

Yep, that looks like cougar county to me.

L & O


----------



## Fishndude

This thread was created in 2006, resurrected in Jan 2017, and again in 2018. 

There were some Cougars that were seen quite often back in 2006 in western Van Buren Twp, not far from western Sumpter Twp. The story I've gotten is that the DNR exterminated them (2 adults, and a cub) to prevent attacks on pets, and people. There was no news story about the removal, but the reported sightings died right out. 

I've never heard of a Cougar being sighted around Hannan/I-275, but I know there are a bunch of deer there. That woodlot between Hannan & I-275, and Tyler Rd & I-94 holds a decent herd. It is all private.


----------



## John Dumbra

I have heard that the Amish in Northern Mi. have also had sightings the last several years now


Fishndude said:


> This thread was created in 2006, resurrected in Jan 2017, and again in 2018.
> 
> There were some Cougars that were seen quite often back in 2006 in western Van Buren Twp, not far from western Sumpter Twp. The story I've gotten is that the DNR exterminated them (2 adults, and a cub) to prevent attacks on pets, and people. There was no news story about the removal, but the reported sightings died right out.
> 
> I've never heard of a Cougar being sighted around Hannan/I-275, but I know there are a bunch of deer there. That woodlot between Hannan & I-275, and Tyler Rd & I-94 holds a decent herd. It is all private.


----------



## Fishndude

Some neighbors of ours saw one cross a fire road about 10 miles north of Hale, last year. It really isn't hard to imagine them being able to survive on our enormous deer herd, but still be rarely seen. We've got lots of woods, and they blend in well.


----------



## weedlov3r420

Oh my, I have never seen such things near by.


----------

